
India's food tech unicorn Swiggy buys AI start up Kint.io - sidcool
https://qz.com/india/1541716/indias-food-tech-unicorn-swiggy-buys-ai-startup-kint-io/
======
teledein
This acqui-hire is part of our strategy to scale our tech prowess by bringing
in entrepreneurial teams that can solve unique customer problems, while
leveraging the network and resources at Swiggy," said Dale Vaz, Head of
Engineering and Data Sciences, Swiggy. Kint.io is the first technology-led
acqui-hire for Swiggy as it makes investments in its long-term strategy of
building AI-first platforms

[https://mcdvoice.zone/](https://mcdvoice.zone/)

